# Michael Moore's "Capitalism: A Love affair... movie



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Did anobdy here watch this movie?


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I don't think that most on this site would want to watch anything that moore does!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

ShineRunner said:


> I don't think that most on this site would want to watch anything that moore does!


I heard Ryan and Bigdaddy walked in holding hands. went straight to the front row


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

ShineRunner said:


> I don't think that most on this site would want to watch anything that moore does!


I think this movie is worthy of watching for two reasons. If you are a progressive democrat, you will find out a lot of facts and good reasoning in your favor. If you are a conservative Republican, you will better know your enemy. Be better prepared, because more is to come.  Either way, you will expand your knowledge.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

sevendogs said:


> I think this movie is worthy of watching for two reasons. If you are a progressive democrat, you will find out a lot of facts and good reasoning in your favor. If you are a conservative Republican, you will better know your enemy. Be better prepared, because more is to come. Either way, you will expand your knowledge.


You have a good point there, but I wouldn't waste my time with anything that mm has to say. I have seen enough of his crap in the past to know what he is up to. I am 60 years old and don't like being ****** off, it makes me mad! :beer:


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

The movie contains many interesting references and historical facts, which cannot be forgotten or ignored. I witnessed some of them in two important countries, in the former Soviet Union and in the USA. The movie is based on histrical events. You may disagree with interpretations, but you make a mistake refusing to recall or become familiarized with actual events, which took place in the world and in our country. My greetings to you, because you quite a mature person. I am 76 years old. :beer:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Good knowing someone out there is older than me! oke:

I probably want be watching the mm rantings. He puts his spin on historical fact to suit his agenda and I am not into watching that.


> Keep your friends close and your enemy's closer


 is a good saying as long as you don't take it to literally.

How is the weather in Va. Hotter than you know what down here it hit 97.5 for a little while this afternoon. I live in the country near Stone Mountain State Park in NC. Wilkes County.


----------



## sevendogs (Sep 19, 2003)

Weather in Virginia is still too hot for training hounds. Nineties every day and seventies at night. Very humid and air is stationary. I loved North Dakota weather, clear skies, clean air, especially in western North Dakota, winter or summer. The fishing was good. Here, we have the James River, but its water is overpolluted with cattle manure. The view is beautiful and a lot of all kind of game.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I was out in ND the first of December last year and my truck thermometer registered -13 one morning as we went out to pheasant hunt. Out of 10 days there we had 4 days that was what I call good hunting days. Love going out to visit with my relatives and friends. Wanted to go up this summer and visit but with gas prices gotta save for the later. I hope this heat will let up soon. I am prepping my field for dove season or may go down east to Kinston for the opener.


----------

